# XHTML1.1 Problem



## Spieleguru (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Entwicklug eines Projektes von mir.
Ich entwickel das Projekt Standartkonform nach XHTML1.1 und dieses wird dynamisch mit PHP zusammengesetzt. Das ist ja auch nicht das Problem... Vielmehr welchen Mimetyp soll ich verwenden? Eingentlich sollte man ja "application/xhtml+xml" wählen(habe ich in der php.ini festgelegt), doch dann will der Internet Explorer die Datei ja immer runterladen... Das ist erstmal das erste Problem... Wenn ich es mit dem falschen Mimetyp sende kommt ja auch wieder die Fehlertolleranz zu tragen, welche mich enorm nervt, da Firefox bei mir die id-Atribute in name-Atribute umbenennt...

Dann habe ich noch ein Problem. Merkwürdigerweide gibt mit Firefox folgende Fehlermeldug aus: 





> XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: nicht wohlgeformt
> Adresse: http://localhost/traffic_money/index.php
> Zeile Nr. 1, Spalte 2:<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF8"?>
> -^


Ich kann da bei bestem Willen keinen Fehler entdecken... Wenn ich das Template einzeln aufrufe(dieses ist identisch mit der Seite die ich aufrufen möchte, beinhält nur weniger Text) klappt dieses einwandfrei...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Paar Tipps geben, sodass mein Code Wohlgeformt bleibt und trotzdem der XML-Parser der Browser verwendet wird...

PS: Ich will u.a. beweisen, das man große Projekte auch nach neuesten Standarts umsetzen kann 

LG Spieleguru


----------



## Radhad (23. Oktober 2009)

Der Internet Explorer einschließlich Version 8 kennt XHTML 1.1 nicht! Daher muss man ihm text/html übergeben. Das lässt sich per Browserwechse beheben, einen anderen Weg kenne ich nicht (außer gleich auf XHTML 1.0 Strict zu setzen).

XML Notation muss wie folgt sein:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
```


----------



## Spieleguru (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke!

Ok, der IE ist immernoch so inkompatibel -.- Wie mich das aufregt... Werde ich wohl auf XHTML1.0 Strict wechseln müssen... 

Das mit der XML-Deklaration habe ich so, deswegen verstehe ich ja nicht warum FF sich da beschwert... Was gibt es denn noch für Möglichkeiten den Mimetyp zu senden? Habe es ja jetzt in der php.ini definiert...

LG


----------

